# new cat fish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

got a deal on some babies from big Al's.
2 peppered, and 2 little greenish ones. one is pinker on the bottom. 
They seem to stick with their own colors. I thought maybe all 4 would hang together.
The peppered are much larger than the greenish ones.
They all swim at all levels of the tank.
My old ones someone gave me just swim on the gravel.
Is all this zipping about normal?
There is a big SAE in the tank. i think she is eating most of the food i put in for them at night as she is so fat in the morning that she can barely eat or swim.
Would anyone think i should try to rehouse her?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My SAEs were like that, beating the angels to the food and getting fat. Since I decided mine were too big for a 55, I think rehoming is a good idea.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> got a deal on some babies from big Al's.
> 2 peppered, and 2 little greenish ones.


ms:

I am fairly certain that you have heard this before but Corys are social creatures and a minimum of three of each species is recommended in a tank.




mousey said:


> I thought maybe all 4 would hang together.


I have two species of Corys in my tank and they do not intermingle.




mousey said:


> Is all this zipping about normal?


Yes.

As they get older they will spend more time together on or near the bottom except when spawning and you "aint seen nothing" like the "zipping about" which will then occur.




mousey said:


> There is a big SAE in the tank. i think she is eating most of the food i put in for them at night as she is so fat in the morning that she can barely eat or swim.
> Would anyone think i should try to rehouse her?


I do not know the particulars of your tank and hence cannot answer your question.

You might observe *these fish *in order to determine if you have a true Siamese Algae Eater as I have not observed the degree of aggressiveness for food which you and COM described.

TR


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I will pick up a couple more cories of each and do another tank reshuffle.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a true Sae and I find the females get pushy when thye are mature. The males are smaller and better behaved.
I think that they probably need bigger tanks than 20 gallons.But I bought them before I was comfortable using the internet and could research fish keeping.
They are definitely territorial as they age. The guys at Big Al's say they get any number turned in as they get big because they are" aggressive" to other fish.
Anyway got me a couple more cory cats this morning. The little bronze ones are tearing around togehter--the peppers are only swimming as a pair so i guess i am going to have to look for the 3rd one of the peppers. I noticed that one of them seemd a bit bashful- hope he is ok. Gave all my tanks a feed of worms today. The bronze cories went nuts over them as did the kulis.


----------

